# Visitor's visa - Visa run to nearby countries



## katie111 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I know this question has been posted before, but the threads I have found are a little outdated.

Just wondering if anyone has an update on the 'visa run' situation? I have been living in SA for 2 years with a study permit which expired in December, but then went back home and returned in January with a 90-day visitor's visa issued at the airport. It expires in April and I'd like to stay longer, but only until June - though I've heard there has been a crackdown on doing visa runs to neighbouring countries? I.e. Going to Namibia for a few days and coming back to SA, they will not give you another 90-day permit as was the case before?

I was planning to head to Tanzania for 1-2 weeks, I was hoping this might be ok as it's not a neighbouring country and would be for a bit longer than just a few days.

Does anyone have experience/info on this?

Thanks!


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

That should be fine to be honest. 

I have heard that doing visa runs where you just go and come straight back might be risky and you may only get an extension of a few weeks or something small like that. It depends who you get at the desk as well, as with everything in this country.

Can you not get an extension on your 90 day visitor visa of a further 90 days providing you apply in plenty of time.


----------



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

I guess the issue is with the land borders. My wife attempted it in October by crossing to Swaziland and was given a week. However when she flew out and returned, she was given 90 days


----------



## katie111 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info - where did she happen to fly to?


----------



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

katie111 said:


> Thanks for the info - where did she happen to fly to?


 She flew to Nigeria.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Just to follow up on this "visa run" issue. It is now becoming pretty risky. The two/three factors that can make it possible are:

- Travelling to a country further than a neighbouring country of South Africa (unless your country of residence is a neighbouring country)
- Travelling for at least a week
(- Travelling through an airport is also key)

If you go to Namibia for a day, it won't work. If you travel to Mauritius for a week holiday, yes, that would work. The best is to travel back to a country of your residence.

Good luck!


----------



## lee_c (Aug 31, 2017)

*Quick Update?*



LegalMan said:


> Just to follow up on this "visa run" issue. It is now becoming pretty risky. The two/three factors that can make it possible are:
> 
> - Travelling to a country further than a neighbouring country of South Africa (unless your country of residence is a neighbouring country)
> - Travelling for at least a week
> ...


Hey,

Just wanted to check with this. If I travel by land through Mozambique and into Tanzania/Zambia would this work to reset it? Or would a better option be to travel into Mozambique by land and maybe fly back from Tanzania after my visa has expired. e.g. 22nd sep expiry, make sure I'm away during that time?

Thanks,


----------



## lee_c (Aug 31, 2017)

*What happened with this?*



katie111 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this question has been posted before, but the threads I have found are a little outdated.
> 
> ...


What was the outcome?


----------

